# Suggestions On Tooling For New Machinist



## Danny Mayes (Jun 16, 2015)

I need suggestions on what I should have starting out.  I have a Sieg X2 CR32 collet set, small vise, Air Spring Conversion, a few end mills and a nice set of drill bits.


----------



## brino (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Danny,

A few thoughts:
-a fly cutter; this is holds a lathe tool bit at an angle such that the point sweeps a large circle, it's good for milling flat surfaces
-a good bench grinder for sharpening lathe bits, drill bits, etc
-measuring equipment; calipers, micrometer, dial indicator, a dial test indicator is nice for aligning the vise on the mill table
-an edge finder to align the mill with the work
-good lighting, perhaps a ring light add-on

-brino


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 16, 2015)

To add to what brino said a square, scribe, file, boring head w/bars, & parallels.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 16, 2015)

I might suggest a "Speed And Feed" chart, telling you the best speed to run your tooling at, and a Starret wall or pocket chart of drill and tap sizes.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 16, 2015)

Actually my most used tool is my Android phone. I have a few apps that I'm always referencing. Also a level & axes DRO on my phone is priceless. The $150 phone probably replaces over $2K in tools. I still have room to add more down the road when I find them & most of the apps are free.


----------



## brino (Jun 16, 2015)

....thought of a couple more....

-a t-nut clamp down set, like this:
http://www.busybeetools.com/product...8pc.html?page_context=search&faceted_search=0
what ever size fits your table slots; for bolting work directly to the table

-1-2-3 blocks (many uses in clamping and work-holding)

Depending on what your projects/interest are, there will be others. 
Sine-bar if you need to mill angles, collet blocks for easy square/hex setups, rotary table or indexer if you need indexing....
Obviously you don't need all of this to start, but it is nice to know what's available so you can see it's potential value to your work.

-brino


----------



## schor (Jun 16, 2015)

Keith Fenner does an annual toolbox giveaway and he has compiled a list of basic tools that go into each box. You can find it here -> https://turnwrightmachineworks.com/whats-in-your-box-the-giveaway-project/machinist-tool-list/


----------



## taycat (Jun 16, 2015)

main 2 things in workshop are safety glasses and a kettle for brew when things aren't going right so you can relax.


----------



## markknx (Jun 16, 2015)

Some of the things above you can make as your skill grows. Like 123 block, sine bar, collet blocks. It really comes down to what do you want to do. Square, ruler, cutters, mic., caliber, DTI, file, scribe, parallels. all pretty much must have for accurate work. But by far the best thing recommended was safety glasses.
I recommend you watch some basic machine shop safety videos, MIT does one, Mr.  pete2222 I believe has some. But please be safe even that small machine can hurt you bad and fast. One more thing the charts mentioned above are all on line.


----------



## schor (Jun 16, 2015)

Another good channel for beginners is 'thatlazymachinist', all his videos are geard to beginners, I've watch every one and learned from them all. Some I watch multiple times because I can never remember everything.


----------



## janvanruth (Jun 21, 2015)

+1 on thatlazymachinist


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 21, 2015)

safety glasses
micrometers (inside and outside)

You are done machining (and several other things) if you lose your eyes.
You need to measure what you need and what your have made.

Investing in good inspection pays off. 
It doesn't need to be state of the art. Merely accurate and precise.

Daryl
MN


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 22, 2015)

File and hacksaw


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 22, 2015)

I use a file all the time but I rarely use a hacksaw. When you have to have one tho nothing else will do.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 22, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> safety glasses
> micrometers (inside and outside)
> 
> You are done machining (and several other things) if you lose your eyes.
> ...



http://www.afb.org/info/living-with.../our-stories/business/machinist-profile/12345


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 22, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> http://www.afb.org/info/living-with.../our-stories/business/machinist-profile/12345



Thank you for the correction.
Daryl
MN


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 22, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Thank you for the correction.
> Daryl
> MN



Thanks for the hmm moment that made me look.


----------



## samthedog (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't go nuts with buuying toys for the mill. Start making some projects and tool up as you go. Measuring equipment is always necessary for every project so a good indicator stand and indicator is essential. Also some digital calipers are very ueful. A deburring tool is also useful however you can use a small file for this just to break the edges. Safety gear goes without saying...

My suggestion is to squirrel money away and stock up on end mills and materials. Most hobby machinists are limited by a lack of materials and clapped out consumables like drill bits and end mills. These items degrade with uuse so it's always worth snapping them up when they become available at a reasonable price. 

Also, once the bug bites, you will likely want to upgrade to a larger mill to handle larger work that also allows heavier cutting. If (when) this happens, you don't want to have too much equipment that is specific to a small mill. You want nearly everything to be transferrable to your larger machine. 
I followed my own advice so when I pgraded to a Deckel FP1, I kept nearly everything I had accumuulated.


Paul.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Jun 25, 2015)

+1 on what samthedog said.

After some calipers and an indicator, a basic work holding clamp set.  You'll be surprised what you can get accomplished with that little bit!


----------

